# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Huawei HackTool ver 2,30 Released, Repair imei for MTK based phones

## mohamed73

*HUAWEI HACK TOOL
VERSION 2.30*  *REPAIR IMEI/IMEI2 for MTK Based PHONES* 
WHAT'S ADDED :  *- ADDED REPAIR IMEI/IMEI2 FOR FOLLOWING MODELS    
- Huawei Y3II
- Huawei Y5II
- Huawei Y6 Compact
- Huawei Y6 Elite
- Huawei Y6 Pro
- Huawei GR3
- Huawei G Power
- Huawei Holly2 Plus
- Huawei Honor 4C Pro
- Huawei P8 Lite Smart
- Huawei Enjoy 5
- Huawei Enjoy 5S *   *All Variants : TIT-xx , Tag-xx, Single and Dual SIM Supported*  
  Code: *Available Features :*  *QUACOMM / HISILICON :* 
- Huawei ID Unlock ( Qcom and HiSilicon Supported)
- BootLoader Unlock / Lock / Write Code / Unlock With Any code
- Erase Update Lock for Qcom
- Repair : IMEI, IMEI2, SN, BSN, Wifi, Bluetooth
- Repair Vendor 
- Repair Country   - Huawei MTK Based Phones  *  UNLOCK/ REPAIR IMEI / RESET FRP 
Huawei Y3II
Huawei Y5II
Huawei Y6 Compact
Huawei Y6 Elite
Huawei Y6 Pro
Huawei GR3
Huawei G Power
Huawei Holly2 Plus
Huawei Honor 4C Pro
Huawei P8 Lite Smart
Huawei Enjoy 5
Huawei Enjoy 5S* 
   Other Huawei MTK (Give it a Try and post Feedback)    *NO NEED DONGLE, GET USER/PASS and USE  SW*
This SoftWare is Destinated for Users that Do not need Buy Dongle, Users  with Big Qtty (use same User/pass on Mnay PC) or End User at Home that  are not professional of Unlock. 
All Operations are Credit Based .  *Pricing :*  
Huawei ID Unlock     : 2 Credits *(Price Drop)*
Unlock Huawei MTK   : 2 Credits *(Price Drop)*
All Other Operations  : 2 Credits 
Log of Repair Imei Huawei Gr3 Tag-L21 : 
  Code:
 GBTeam Huawei Hack Tool  V2.30
Model selected : Huawei GR3 
Insert USB Cable...
Detected : MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM15)
Detected : MediaTek USB VCOM (Android) (COM23) 
ID          : TAG-L21----------
IMEI        : 868882xxxxxxxxx 
Reading info...
Connecting...
Connected to server Ok
Checking GBKey...
GBKey Ok
Requesting Info...
Repairing IMEI MD...
Repair Ok
Finished.  *More and More Features will be added to this Sw.*  *POST FEATURES YOU NEED US ADD AND WE WILL RELEASE IT FOR YOU.*   * Resellers Welcome , Contact us on Private .... 
End User : Go Config Tab and click Buy Credits, once on Paypal web, put Number of credits you need and proceed, You will receive User/pass on your Email *   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*

----------

